# multicast routing

## dachris

i think i'm too stupid for that, messing around since hours with no success   :Sad: 

my network config

```
config_eth1="192.168.64.19/24"

config_eth2="62.68.193.74 netmask 255.255.255.240 brd 62.68.193.77"

routes_eth2="default via 62.68.193.65"
```

```
route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         62.68.193.65    0.0.0.0         UG    4      0        0 eth2

62.68.193.64    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.240 U     0      0        0 eth2

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
```

I have to send a udp stream to this multicast IP over eth1: 230.1.0.1

tried this, but it doesnt work

```
route add -net 230.1.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 dev eth1
```

thanks

----------

## papahuhn

It is not that simple. Multicast routers need special software like pimd or xorp.

----------

## dachris

i don't want to build a router, I only want my software to find its way to the multicast IP.  :Smile: 

in vlc i add the miface option

```
cvlc -vvv --miface eth1 playout/out_playlist162.ts --sout '#std{access=udp,mux=ts{pcr=10},dst=230.1.0.1:5000}'
```

but in opencaster's "tsudpsend" its not possible to add an interface

```
tsudpsend xxx_out_muxed.ts 230.1.0.1 5000 4442000
```

----------

## papahuhn

Well, it works for me.  :Smile: 

Was your eth1 even up? There should have been an entry in the route output for it.

----------

## dachris

works now, think it was a software and not a routing issue   :Rolling Eyes: 

thanks!

----------

